# Piano Tuned Up Half a Step (Ornstein Sonata)



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I love this particular recording of Ornstein's 4th Piano Sonata, but some of the commenters correctly stated that the piano is playing a half step higher than what is notated.

I wonder what your opinion is of this - certainly interesting in my opinion.






Ironically, compared to other recordings, this one is by far the best I've heard. But now I'm starting to doubt my judgement because of this little nuance.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

This could have occurred in one of three ways:

1) The recording was 'mastered' at the wrong pitch. I have witnessed this before very occasionally and usually occurs through faulty recording, editing or mastering equipment (usually analogue). It is unusual, to say the least, for this error to represent a whole semitone of pitch, however.
2) The pianist decided to play the piece in D instead of D-flat for reasons best known to him/herself.
3) The piano could simply be tuned a semitone sharp. Unusual, yes, impossible? No.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Romantic Geek said:


> I love this particular recording of Ornstein's 4th Piano Sonata, but some of the commenters correctly stated that the piano is playing a half step higher than what is notated.
> 
> I wonder what your opinion is of this - certainly interesting in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I was wondering when you'd show up again 

Perhaps the pianist just couldn't handle five flats!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Polednice said:


> Perhaps the pianist just couldn't handle five flats!


I think a pianist of this calibre would be able to find his/her way around a few black keys


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I think a pianist of this calibre would be able to find his/her way around a few black keys


This pieces actually fits into the hands as-written (particularity the left hand) much easier than played half a semitone up, which is fairly awkward to play (just tried it).

My guess is Delicious' #1. It could have been faulty recording/mastering that was later "corrected" to the wrong pitch.

I actually prefer it at the pitch in the recording though! It's less mellow and more anxious and bright!


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I just contacted the pianist and she got back to me. Turns out the piano was stored in a room with high humidity. So instead of trying to fight the humidity and keep the piano tuned at the correct level, they just tuned it up half a step.

To be quite honest...I still like it in that key anyway.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That's interesting, and what I suspected. The flat keys like Db are actually more ergonomic, as was said by Couchie. Chopin developed a whole approach to this, which is why so many of his pieces are in remote keys. See the book Natural Fingering.


----------

